# Need HTML for scrolling through photos



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

I'm looking for some HTML to scroll through groups of photos. I want it to act like this page:

http://www.nathanandsharon.org/photo/feb_cali/snow/index.html

Problem with the above page is that they have it set up to have a separate HTML page for each photograph, which seems inefficient to me. I once saw one (but can't find it now) where the code (probably Javascript) allowed you to scroll through pictures and go back and forth from the page where the thumbnails were displayed. In other words, as with the page above, you could click on a thumbnail and either go back to the thumbnail page or navigate back and forth through the pictures.

Anyone have that code or point me to a page that has it so I can follow it?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

http://JavaScriptsource.com has some good scripts for this. They have a bunch of slideshow and thumbnail scripts.
I think you will like This One


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Why not just do an inline frame in the middle you can scroll through all of the thumbnails which are links to a larger pop up of the picture. The Iframe could act as a film strip that can be updated with new rolls from the main page.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Rock'n, inline is a good idea, but its not supported in Netscape, at least the earlier versions.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Thanks for the Link Brendan!


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Np 
Another thing you could do is use frames, the left frame has the image as a set size, say 75*75, and the image is a link that will open it full sized into the right frame. 
if someone is using a no-frame browser, they need to upgrade anyway!


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Well, I'm already using frames, so that's no good. See this:

http://www.members.cox.net/ccmulder2/vacation.htm

Notice how you can click on a thumbnail from a page of 15 OR srcoll through them once you click on one. However, in order to to that, I have a different page for EACH picture. Now that's not bad once you get it set up because all you need to do is follow the naming convention for your photos (I use "PICT0000" and you can basically set up another group of photos very easily. For example, IrfanView lets you batch process a group of photos with a naming convention that makes it very easy.

The slide show was nice, but that doesn't allow you to see a whole group of thumbnails on a page.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

So you have figured out how you want to do it?


----------

